# Schumann's Piano Sonata No. 4



## Klavierspieler

http://www.frederickmoyer.com/essays/2009/10/schumann_fourth_sonata/

What do you other folks think of this relatively recent discovery?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Anybody?


----------



## Ukko

Well if you insist. I didn't listen to the linked music, mainly because I figured it wouldn't work, and I might try hard to make it work, and get cranky. I've just been busted for getting cranky.


----------



## Air

I'm surely interested in this. I downloaded the software and will investigate the sonata sometime this week.


----------



## Sid James

Thanks for posting,* Klavierspieler*. I'm always interested in these kinds of discoveries. I have bookmarked your link & will come back to it given time. I'm esp. interested in the "detective story" behind this discovery & the resulting reconstruction...


----------



## Guest

I remember hearing about this on the radio when it was first discovered. I don't remember the details of its discovery though. Like Sid James said, it'd be interesting to hear the detective story behind this.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I'm going to bring this back to the forefront as it seems to have (possibly) been forgotten.


----------



## Klavierspieler

@$%#&@%#$!!!! :scold:


----------



## Vesteralen

Well, I found that fascinating. About 2:30 in there is about a half minute of syncopation that sounds for all the world like jazz to me. Then, about a minute later all that fugal stuff starts.

Decidedly choppy, but the germs of ideas in it are really intriguing.

Now, I have been at different times in my life a huge fan of the Sonata in F-sharp minor, Op 11 and the Sonata in G minor Op.22 (and, it goes without saying, always a fan of the Fantasy in C, Op 17). But, I never really warmed up to the F-minor Sonata. So, extra material left over from that piece may not be as intriguing to me as it might be to someone else. But, that being said, it was still a lot of fun.

That excerpt in the Appendix about the emotional meanings of different keys was also fascinating. But, the exposition of the meaning of the key of E-flat Major gave me no indication of why I personally love that key so much.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Funny you should say that. What exactly do you mean by 'choppy'?


----------



## Vesteralen

Klavierspieler said:


> Funny you should say that. What exactly do you mean by 'choppy'?


Well, I couldn't really make a lot of sense of it. I'm not quite sure what I was hearing. Was the six minutes taken up with just playing the parts of the first *and* last movements that had been 'discovered', or was there some attempt at 'filling in the cracks' by someone else? It seemed more like the former to me, because there didn't seem to be much in the way of repetition or development. It almost sounded like seperate pieces run together to me - very interesting pieces, suggestive of something greater, but pieces just the same.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I dunno. It seems to me that he had hardly gotten through the exposition when he stopped. He hadn't really had a chance to develop. But that's just me, I love the other f-minor sonata.


----------

